# Willow?



## rickw (Apr 8, 2009)

Just wondering if this is a suitable wood for smoking? I have read of folks using it, what do y'all say?


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 8, 2009)

This is a quote from the wood reference some one posted a while back

[font=&quot]

I have never smoked with it but I have heard of folks using it. 

[/font]


----------



## alx (Apr 8, 2009)

I had done some research awhile back on willow wood and it mentioned charcoal from willow as it grows quick and has high heat output.Native americans used the bark as remedy similiar to aspirin and the active ingredient in aspirin is synthetic form of  said chemical in bark.If you or anyone uses- i would be interested in results.


----------



## gsdressler (Aug 11, 2011)

I started using willow and just love it. It adds a sweet flavour to food that is hard to beat. Here in Saskatchewan, it is very abundant and can be found close to low sloughs and swampy type areas. I did some salmon, and it was awesome. It is used by many of the locals who make their own sausages, hams, etc.

I hope this helps you out.


----------

